# WUSV North American Sieger Show 2014 in Dallas



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone here going? I'm getting ready to register Bear for the puppy 9-12 month age group. It's going to be our first show; should be a learning curve for both of us!

WUSV North American Sieger Show 2014 | German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Working Dog Association


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

might be going, I've never showed my girl either though


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Just wanted to :bump: this, seeing as the 2014 NASS is next weekend. DH and I may go one day to spectate. No idea what to expect, really, but hoping for a good time (and some good vendors!).


----------

